# Il vero potere risiede nelle mani dei detentori dei mass media



## Mari' (26 Febbraio 2011)

*Il vero potere risiede nelle mani dei detentori dei mass media 
(Licio Gelli)*
*****

​*Ferrara al posto che fu di Biagi. Verro (Pdl): “Finalmente realizzato il sogno del pluralismo”      *

Il titolo conta poco: il _Foglio_, _l’Elefantino_, _Radio Londra_. Sarà un programma a soggetto: una telecamera, tre o cinque minuti, tra il telegiornale di Augusto Minzolini e il varietà _Affari tuoi_. E *Giuliano Ferrara* farà il suo editoriale quotidiano a milioni di italiani su Rai1. Il direttore del _Foglio _avrà quel pezzetto di palinsesto che fu del _Fatto _di Enzo Biagi e che infastidiva così tanto Silvio Berlusconi.

Il Cavaliere chiuse la rubrica di Biagi, adesso ordina di riaprirla per Ferrara, rientrato a corte, influente consigliere e nuovo editorialista del _Giornale_. Ma la trattativa tra la Rai e l’ex ministro è curiosa. Ieri il _Foglio _ha relegato a pagina 7 un’intervista a *Mauro Masi*. Un paio di colonne innocue, memorabili soltanto perché il direttore generale si definisce un _civil servant_. All’improvviso, le agenzie annunciano l’avvento di Ferrara:_ “Torno, ho accettato l’offerta di rifare _Radio Londra_ (trasmissione di Mediaset)”_. Troppo facile scoprire chi corteggiava, i due s’erano visti il giorno prima per la chiacchierata sul _Foglio_. Il consigliere Nino Rizzo Nervo racconta a Klaus Davi un episodio interessante: _“Quando si parlava di Maurizio Belpietro in un Cda, suggerii a Masi di prendere in considerazione anche Giuliano per una trasmissione in prima serata, ma allora il direttore del Foglio non era in trincea”_.

E dunque Ferrara ha folgorato Masi in fretta, ancora in affanno per il debutto di Vittorio Sgarbi e per l’ostruzionismo a Lucia Annunziata. Il direttore generale da mesi rinvia l’inizio del settimanale sul potere dell’Annunziata (sei puntate su Rai3), ma in una manciata di ore, senza avvisare nessuno, regala a Ferrara un microfono aperto su Rai1, *alla faccia del contraddittorio e del pluralismo* contestato ad _Annozero _per Marco Travaglio. E sull’Annunziata ha mentito in Cda: _“Domani ci vedremo_ (ieri, ndr) _per risolvere il problema”_, eppure sapeva che la conduttrice di _In mezz’ora _era all’estero per seguire la crisi libica. Quando può, però, è svelto: altro che matricole bloccate, altro che contratti dispersi. Masi ha *mobilitato le strutture di viale Mazzini*, sempre puntigliose e burocratiche, per allestire la scenografia di Ferrara entro il 7 marzo, al massimo il 14. Non c’è tempo da perdere per Masi, che ormai è in uscita e con l’ultima operazione può garantirsi un approdo migliore, non certo una vicepresidenza Eni. E non c’è tempo da perdere per Ferrara, scelto dal Capo per tamponare l’emorragia di consensi e militarizzare una fascia oraria da sei milioni di spettatori, già ben controllata da Minzolini.

Il direttorissimo così smetterà di fare editoriali: il Tg1 filtrerà le notizie a modo suo, l’ex ministro appunterà un commento. Per centinaia di serate quei minuti che chiudevano la giornata politica erano di Enzo Biagi: _“Non guardo il Tg1 e non guarderò Ferrara_ – dice la figlia, *Bice *– _questa scelta non mi stupisce perché il momento è delicato per il governo e il presidente del Consiglio”_. Il sindacato dei giornalisti Rai parla di *propaganda*: _“Sì, aggiungo anche scandalosa_ – dice il segretario Usigrai, *Carlo Verna* –  _Masi parla al _Foglio _e cerca di rilanciare la sua immagine, disperatamente aggrappato alla poltrona; Ferrara palesatosi consigliere del principe prenota uno spazio di massima visibilità in Rai. E lo fanno con i soldi pubblici”_. Giovedì critico con Rai1 per il Festival di Sanremo, il consigliere *Antonio Verro* (Pdl) è radioso: _“Finalmente con Sgarbi e Ferrara vedo realizzato il mio sogno di pluralismo”_.

*Il quadro è completo. Rai1? Occupata. Rai2? Quasi bonificata, manca Annozero. Rai3? Immobile. Qui Roma, a voi (Radio) Londra.*

_Il Fatto Quotidiano, 26 febbraio 2011
http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...bblicoe-lo-spazio-che-fu-di-enzo-biagi/94063/



_*L'Informazione in Italia. Dalla P2 al Presidente Berlusconi.     *
Articolo di Federico Guerrieri

European Alternatives ha recentemente rilasciato un dossier sulla situazione dell’informazione in Italia. Come abbiamo sottolineato, l’Italia è l’unica democrazia occidentale in cui il Primo Ministro possiede tre canali televisivi, controlla indirettamente i tre canali pubblici, possiede diversi giornali, riviste, stazioni radio e la più grande casa pubblicitaria della nazione.

Il Primo Ministro italiano ha recentemente querelato diversi quotidiani italiani, francesi e spagnoli. Oggi, in questo articolo, cercheremo di capire come tutto cominciò. Ambeyi Ligabo, l’esperto ONU sulla libertà di stampa, sostiene che “il network televisivo Rai è stato fortemente politicizzato sin dalla sua creazione nel 1954. A quel tempo, e fino ai grandi cambiamenti politici di fine anni 80, la televisione pubblica italiana era controllata dal partito politico al potere, la Democrazia Cristiana”.

La Loggia Massonica “Propaganda 2” era una Loggia segreta che divenne molto influente in Italia nel corso degli anni 70. La P2 si è resa responsabile per la maggior parte degli attentati dinamitardi avvenuti in Italia in quel decennio e può essere considerata come uno  dei principali fautori della Strategia della Tensione. La P2 era pronta a svuotare di significato la Costituzione ed ad instaurare uno Stato autoritario, seppur ancor governato dalla Democrazia Cristiana e dai suoi alleati, mantenendo in questo modo il Partito Comunista in una posizione marginale. Uno degli obiettivi principali della P2 era il controllo dei mezzi di informazione. Infatti il leader della Loggia, Licio Gelli, capì che il “vero potere è nelle mani dei mass media”. In particolare la P2 proponeva la dissoluzione della Rai e la creazione di televisioni private con l’obiettivo di controllare l’opinione pubblica. La P2 aveva un progetto, chiamato “Piano di Rinascita democratico”. Uno degli obiettivi principali del Piano di Rinascita era appunto la creazione di televisioni private, con l’obbiettivo di distruggere la Rai. Nel 1976 la Corte Costituzionale permise tramite sentenza la liberalizzazione delle trasmissioni per le televisioni e le radio locali. Dopo la sentenza della Corte, vi fu una proliferazione di televisioni private.

Fu Silvio Berlusconi che lanciò la più seria competizione alla Rai. Sin dagli anni 80 il settore televisivo privato fu praticamente monopolizzato da Berlusconi. Nel 1980 “Telemilano” cambiò il proprio nome in “Canale 5” e divenne visibile in tutta la nazione (in contrasto con la sentenza della Corte Costituzionale). Nel 1983 Berlusconi acquisì anche “Italia 1” e “Rete 4”. Quando nel 1984 i pubblici ministeri di Lazio, Piemonte ed Abruzzo sentenziarono lo stop alle trasmissioni dei canali di Silvio Berlusconi, il governo Craxi immediatamente emise un decreto legge che salvò i canali Mediaset. Successivamente, con il “Decreto salva Berlusconi” lo status quo divenne legge e Mediaset poteva legalmente trasmettere in tutta la nazione. La Rai fu obbligata ad accettare le logiche del mercato e perse, almeno parzialmente, la sua funzione di servizio pubblico. Infatti pubblicità e programmi spazzatura invasero i canali televisivi italiani, mentre l’audience diveniva l’unica preoccupazione dei Direttori televisivi, che finirono così per dimenticare completamente la funzione culturale ed educativa della televisione.

La Loggia Massonica P2 acquisì anche diversi quotidiani e riviste. La relazione finale della Commissione Parlamentare sulla P2 stabilì che “alcuni operatori (Genghini, Fabbri e Berlusconi) ricevettero aiuti finanziari non giustificati”. Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, nel 2000, il Primo Ministro Italiano Silvio Berlusconi affermò che “essere un piduista non è un titolo di demerito”. Nel 2008 abbiamo assistito al ritorno sulla scena di Licio Gelli, che partecipò come ospite a un programma su una televisione privata. In una intervista alla Repubblica, Gelli definì Berlusconi “un grande uomo”. Alcuni anni prima, su L’Indipendente, Gelli aveva sottolineato come Berlusconi “ha preso il nostro Piano di Rinascita e lo ha copiato quasi tutto”. 

Da  quando Berlusconi è diventato Presidente, grazie anche al suo controllo dei mass media, il viso di Berlusconi ha occupato fino al 30% dello spazio dedicato ai politici sulle televisioni nazionali italiane. Nel 2009, Freedom House, che analizza la libertà d’informazione, ha retrocesso l’Italia dallo status di nazione libera a quello di parzialmente libera. L’Italia, insieme con la Turchia, è l’unico Paese dell’Europa Occidentale ad essere classificato come “parzialmente libero”. L’Italia è stata relegata in questa categoria, perché la libertà di parola e stampa è stata limitata attraverso leggi, a causa delle intimidazioni subite dai giornalisti da parte di organizzazioni di estrema destra e a causa della concentrazione dei mezzi d’informazione nelle mani di pochi proprietari. Karin Karlekar che ha guidato la ricerca sull’Italia sottolineando come “il problema principale sia rappresentato da Silvio Berlusconi”, sostiene che il suo ritorno al ruolo di Presidente del Consiglio, avvenuto nel 2008, ha ripresentato il problema della concentrazione dei mezzi d’informazione pubblici e privati sotto la guida di una sola persona. Questa è la ragione principale perché l’Italia è stata retrocessa allo status di nazione “parzialmente libera”.

La Karlekar, durante la ricerca, non ha riscontrato per il momento attacchi del governo alla libertà di stampa (le querele di Berlusconi non erano ancora avvenute) come avvenne nel 2005 e nel 2006. In tutti i modi, Karin Karlekar pensa che l’Italia debba urgentemente “risolvere il problema della concentrazione dei mezzi di informazione nelle mani di una sola persona” sottolineando come “questo sia un caso unico al mondo”.

http://www.euroalter.com/IT/2009/linformazione-in-italia-dalla-p2-al-presidente-berlusconi/

*Testo integrale del "piano di rinascita democratica", della loggia P2, sequestrato a M. Grazia Gelli nel luglio 1982*
http://web.tiscalinet.it/comunisti-pistoia/Memoria/RinascitaDemocratica.htm




*Travaglio nel Nov  3, 2008

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nkub9IimkGI*


Chiaro, no?


**La chiarezza è una giusta distribuzione di luce e ombra. *
*(Johann Georg Hamann)*

:cooldue:​


----------



## Mari' (27 Febbraio 2011)

27 febbraio 2011
dal
http://www.ilfoglio.it/
:mrgreen:

​


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2011)

*L’Elefantino “sfascia” via Teulada 66* 
*
Per girare il suo nuovo format Giuliano Ferrara vuole smantellare gli studi speciali della Rai, vanto della televisione di Stato*







Il direttore generale Rai *Mauro Masi* pare voglia accontentare *Giuliano Ferrara* in tutto e per tutto.

L’Elefantino chiede di registrare il suo programma negli studi centralissimi di via Teulada 66 a Roma? Eccolo accontentato. Se non fosse che per far posto ai 7 minuti scarsi del suo Radio Londra, lo stesso spazio occupato da Enzo Biagi con Il fatto, dopo il Tg1 di Minzolini a partire dal 14 marzo, si arrivi a sloggiare il famoso *Studio 4*.

Quello costosissimo allestito con le scenografie virtuali. Quello, per intenderci, dove da anni si realizzano programmi storici come: Superquark di *Piero Angela*, Correva l’anno con *Paolo Mieli*, L’inchiesta di *Maurizio Torrealta*, Fratelli d’Italia e molte altre produzioni di Rai Edu.

Uno studio all’avanguardia nella sperimentazione della tecnica della realizzazione di programmi con scenografia virtuale associata a movimenti particolari di telecamera.

I dinosauri, le proiezioni del cosmo o le ricostruzioni dell’antica Roma di Angela, grazie a forti investimenti, ripetuti nel corso degli anni per i necessari adeguamenti dei sistemi elettronici e di ripresa in uso, sono divenuti un vanto per la tv di Stato. Al pari delle produzioni tv statunitensi o inglesi della Bbc. “Tutto questo, purtroppo, finirà come lacrime nella pioggia” rivela un impiegato della Rai al Fatto Quotidiano “in quanto Ferrara non userà alcuna tecnica di ripresa virtuale.

E pare non abbia voluto accettare nessuna proposta alternativa di studi televisivi con scenografie convenzionali. Sembra – continua – che gli fosse stato prospettato uno studio tv più grande al centro di produzione Amapola group, vicino *Saxa Rubra*, ma lui abbia posto un diniego. Troppo scomodo per lui e per gli eventuali politici da invitare in studio”. Dalla prossima settimana, dunque, si smantelleranno apparati elettronici e di computer grafica dello studio e di fatto il suo “degradamento” a rango di studio “convenzionale”, con buona pace degli investimenti effettuati nel corso del tempo, con enormi spese aggiuntive per lo smantellamento e lo spostamento delle produzioni lì realizzate a tutt’oggi. Ci hanno detto che potremmo trasferirci in uno studio più piccolo di Saxa Rubra, ma bisognerà capire se la scenografia si adatta o se sarà necessario trasferire la produzione a *Napoli* o *Milano* oppure, scelta ancora più dolorosa e costosa, rivolgerci a uno studio in appalto.

Da un privato in sostanza”. La riconversione industriale è un fatto dei nostri giorni ma non si era mai sentito da nessuna parte che questo possa significare un peggiorativo ritorno al passato.

Per giunta in un momento dove il termine “imperante” in Rai è: risparmio.

Da _Il Fatto Quotidiano_ del 3 marzo 2011

 David Perluigi 
http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2011/03/03/l’elefantino-“sfascia”-via-teulada-66/94852/



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXqYkQj1QC4


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *L’Elefantino “sfascia” via Teulada 66*
> *
> Per girare il suo nuovo format Giuliano Ferrara vuole smantellare gli studi speciali della Rai, vanto della televisione di Stato*
> 
> ...


Masi e' stato gia' condannato dalla Corte dei conti a risarcire 700k di euro....

bloccategli lo stipendio e sequestrategli anche le mutande, che poi le diamo in pasto al porco...


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Masi e' stato gia' condannato dalla Corte dei conti a risarcire 700k di euro....
> 
> bloccategli lo stipendio e sequestrategli anche le mutande, che poi le diamo in pasto al porco...


Stermi', cose da non credere :incazzato:Ferrara nello spazio di Enzo Biagi ... cosa puo' accadere di piu' mi chiedo


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi', cose da non credere :incazzato:Ferrara nello spazio di Enzo Biagi ... cosa puo' accadere di piu' mi chiedo


Ma a quello 5 minuti manco bastano pe' sedersi...:mrgreen:...sara' un flop...come il programma di quell'altro stronzo di Sgarbi....:mrgreen:

e di quella cacata dell'ultima parola, vale la pena spendere una parola?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2011)

Stermi' hai letto l'articolo di Eco sull'Espresso  se non l'hai letto, fallo, merita :up: :mrgreen:

http://espresso.repubblica.it/dettaglio/berlusconi-hitler-e-io/2145679 :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma a quello 5 minuti manco bastano pe' sedersi...:mrgreen:...sara' un flop...come il programma di quell'altro stronzo di *Sgarbi*....:mrgreen:
> 
> e di quella cacata dell'ultima parola, vale la pena spendere una parola?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


L'ho conosciuto in privato tramite mio fratello, ma tanto tempo fa ... allora non era Tanto stronzo come oggi :carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi' hai letto l'articolo di Eco sull'Espresso  se non l'hai letto, fallo, merita :up: :mrgreen:
> 
> http://espresso.repubblica.it/dettaglio/berlusconi-hitler-e-io/2145679 :mrgreen::rotfl:


no, non l'avevo letto, in compenso avevo letto, non ricordo dove, la smerdata a Ferrara che accusando Eco di non aver capito Kant citato al Palasharp, dimostra di essere lui a non aver capito un cazzo...:mrgreen:

si dedica troppo tempo a sti strunz'emmerd'....comunque...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2011)

Un'Altra figura di merda del "nano":


*Funerali, B. arriva in ritardo* 

_di Gianluca Di Feo e Stefania Maurizi

http://espresso.repubblica.it/dettaglio/funerali-b-arriva-in-ritardo/2145907


:mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl:
_


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> L'ho conosciuto in privato tramite mio fratello, ma tanto tempo fa ... allora non era Tanto stronzo come oggi :carneval:


E' un fallito e pregiudicato..:mrgreen:...nonostante i miliardi guadagnati e quelli datigli dalla madre, e' pieno di debiti e mo' fa il puttano per il puttaniere...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

che vit'emmerd...da sputarsi davanti allo specchio...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Un'Altra figura di merda del "nano":
> 
> 
> *Funerali, B. arriva in ritardo*
> ...


per me si vergogna di piu' chi lo sostiene che lui....

chill'e'scem'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> per me si vergogna di piu' chi lo sostiene che lui....
> 
> chill'e'scem'...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



La vergona si e' estinta  ...


----------



## Simy (3 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Un'Altra figura di merda del "nano":
> 
> 
> *Funerali, B. arriva in ritardo*
> ...


 il problema è che c'è chi ancora lo sostiene...qui le figure di merda le stiamo facendo noi italiani di fronte a tutto il mondo...:blu::blu::blu:


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> il problema è che c'è chi ancora lo sostiene...qui le figure di merda le stiamo facendo noi italiani di fronte a tutto il mondo...:blu::blu::blu:



Dillo a chi lo sostiene  :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (3 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dillo a chi lo sostiene  :mrgreen: :rotfl:


 e te pare facile:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:...


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e te pare facile:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:...



Fa che sia la tua prossima "missione" :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (3 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Fa che sia la tua prossima "missione" :mrgreen:


 guarda ti assicuro che lo faccio....ma a volte (anzi quasi sempre direi) sembra di parlare con i muri...o con persone che non riescono a guardare oltre il loro naso.:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e te pare facile:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:...


Ti capisco...:mrgreen:

d'altronde e' lo stesso nano che li considera a livello mentale di un 12enne e pure degli ultimi banchi a scuola...:mrgreen:

su questo gli do' ampiamente ragione e di controprove solo qui ce n'e' a iosa...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ti capisco...:mrgreen:
> 
> d'altronde e' lo stesso nano che li considera a livello mentale di un 12enne e pure degli ultimi banchi a scuola...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...



Te possino Stermi' :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Te possino Stermi' :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQAc427uKeI

azzo...glielo dice proprio in faccia che so' coglioni, ao'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQAc427uKeI
> 
> azzo...glielo dice proprio in faccia che so' coglioni, ao'...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




Tu dici che l'hanno capito? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu dici che l'hanno capito? :mrgreen:


ma perche' allora che siano proprio coglioni e' uno spetteguless???

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma perche' allora che siano proprio coglioni e' uno spetteguless???
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



GIA' ... ma quando si sveglieranno?


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2011)

*Mammamia!!!*

*Rai formato extralarge
Tre anni con Giuliano Ferrara*

 

Maxi-contratto da un milione e mezzo di euro per il ritorno sulla televisione di Stato del direttore del Foglio. "Qui Radio Londra" partirà il 14 marzo e il conduttore guadagnerà tremila euro a puntata. Il nuovo format del giornalista smutandato andrà in onda tutti i giorni, dal lunedì al venerdì, dopo il Tg1 delle 20.00. Una striscia quotidiana che il Servizio pubblico pagherà a caro prezzo: 500mila euro a stagione per due anni più un terzo opzionale *di Carlo Tecce

*http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/


----------



## Sterminator (4 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Rai formato extralarge
> Tre anni con Giuliano Ferrara*
> 
> 
> ...


Sono delle merde....
---------------------------------------------------------------

*La Rai in crisi taglia i truccatori e le auto blu*

                      di Gian Maria De Francesco 
 


*Roma* - Nuovi «martiri» in casa Rai. Dopo Michele  Santoro, Roberto Saviano e Milena Ga*banelli i prossimi a denuncia*re  l’ennesima minaccia di «epurazione» potrebbero esse*re i dipendenti del  settore «Trucco e parrucco», che il pia*no industriale del direttore  ge*nerale Mauro Masi vorrebbe affidare all’esterno. 
                                                                 In un’azienda paralizzata dalle «sinistre» intromissioni politiche,  anche un minimo in**tervento può scatenare una guerra santa. Per non  parlare della prossima tornata di no*mine che dovrebbe essere al centro  del cda di giovedì pros*simo. Si tratta di avvicenda*menti più o meno  predisposti sin dall’estate,ma che le turbo*lenze finiane nel governo  han*no fatto saltare. 
  I nomi sono sempre i soliti: Franco Ferraro (quota Lega) al*la guida di  Rai News al posto di Corradino Mineo, vicino alla sinistra, che verrebbe  spostato a Rai Parlamento . Per i canali tematici, infine, è previsto  qualche aggiustamento in fun*zio*ne delle nuova offerta televi*siva. Al  momento sono poche le chance di un cambio alla gui*da di Raidue tra  Massimo Lio*fredi e il vicedirettore del Tg1, Susanna Petruni, giacché  l’in*tervento su una rete è possibi*le se e solo se è stabile il quadro  politico.  
  Un nuovo caso-Ruffi*ni potrebbe essere sempre die*tro l’angolo. Ecco perché il campo di bat*taglia si è spostato su un altro terreno,  più economico ma non meno politico: quello dei conti. La tv pubblica si  appre*sta a chiudere il 2010 con un passivo compreso tra i 110 e i 120  milioni di euro (116 milio*ni la perdita stimata) e anche l’anno  prossimo il trend non sarà invertito. Ma il piano indu*st*riale messo a  punto dal diret*tore generale è ambizioso: pa*reggio di bilancio nel  2012. Una chimera? Sulla carta l’obiettivo potrebbe essere rag*giunto in  quanto si prevede, ol*tre al taglio del 20% di appalti esterni,  consulenze e «auto blu», una riduzione del perso*nale di oltre mille  unità sui cir*ca 12mila attualmente in orga*nico attraverso  prepensiona*menti, esodi incentivati e bloc*co del turnover.  
  Attesi anche uno stop agli scatti di anziani*tà e la valorizzazione  degli im*pianti di trasmissione che sa*rebbero affidati in gestione a  privati. Ma anche attraverso l’ outsourcing ,cioè l’affidamen*to esterno  di competenze fino*ra svolte in Rai come il servizio abbonamenti  (ipotesi legata al*l’inserimento del canone nella bolletta elettrica in  funzione antievasione) e, appunto, il «Trucco e parrucco». Settore  delicatissimo quello del make*up t*elevisivo che ha messo i sin*dacati  sul piede di guerra, pronti a ricorrere allo sciopero come hanno già  fatto a inizio 2010 in Mediaset che aveva in*dividuato una soluzione  analo*ga per ridurre i costi. 
  Questa volta Cgil, Cisl e Uil sono unite nel «no» ai tagli e lo hanno  ribadito anche ieri nel*l’incontro con Masi che ha ag*giornato le  rappresentanze dei lavoratori sul business plan . I sindacati, invece,  cerca*no una posizione unica sulla possibilità di sedersi a un tavo*lo  per presentare modifiche al piano che però non ne modifi*chino gli  effetti economici. A paradosso rischia così di aggiungersi paradosso. Non solo la Rai con  un Parlamento a maggioranza di centrodestra ha visto il moltiplicarsi  degli spazi garantiti agli anchorman di opposizione con «Michele chi?»  sempre in prima linea. Ora potrebbe crescere il mal*contento delle  risorse interne di un’azienda che, come tante altre controllate statali,  in pas*sato è stata utilizzata più come «ammortizzatore sociale» che  come servizio pubblico.

http://www.ilgiornale.it/interni/la...-10-2010/articolo-id=482743-page=0-comments=1


----------



## Simy (4 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Rai formato extralarge*
> *Tre anni con Giuliano Ferrara*
> 
> 
> ...


 ci mancava pure questo mò.........ma che abbiamo fatto di male.........


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sono delle merde....
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


 ... e' c'hai ragione :up:


Presto iniziera' Report (Gabanelli) :mrgreen:








*
*

*Eh già... nello spot  di Report di Milena Gabanelli*


*03/03/11*
Il nuovo singolo di Vasco Rossi, Eh già...., *è stato scelto dalla giornalista più coraggiosa della tv, Milena Gabanelli, per lo spot della sua trasmissione d'inchiesta Report.* L'autrice e conduttrice Milena, ha scelto questo brano dando un impatto sicuramente di grandissima presa sul telespettatore, come le sue inchieste che ad ogni puntata catalizzano l'attenzione di milioni di persone. La pubblicità, che ha lo scopo di segnalare l'imminente inizio delle nuove puntate, ha un taglio innovativo e molto comunicativo, ricordandoci che nella vita ci vuole cuore e follia nel progettare il futuro, e di non dimenticare le passioni, un monito per chi invecchia, ma non inteso come età fisica, ma come età celebrale. Di sottofondo la musica e le parole di Vasco, non c'è che dire, sono azzeccatissime, come sul finale quando appare la scritta report, mentre seguono queste parole: l'anima al diavolo non si vende.... e io sono ancora qua!!!!! Complimenti ancora alla Gabanelli, che ci regala sempre attimi su cui ragionare e andare avanti con forza e grazie anche a Rossi che con questa canzone ha raggiunto un'altra vetta. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XO2wiNJwoOA

http://www.musicsense.it/news849-Eh-già-nello-spot-di-Report-di-Milena-Gabanelli-849.htm



:salta::salta::salta:​


----------



## Sterminator (4 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e' c'hai ragione :up:
> 
> 
> Presto iniziera' Report (Gabanelli) :mrgreen:
> ...


Me so' dispiaciuto giusto quei 5 minuti per aver abbandonato il rifacimento di Stratus di Billy Cobham fatto dai Massive Attack, ma ce sta istess...:up:

Mile' sderenali...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2011)

*PER UNA POLITICA DI OPPOSIZIONE*

* (FRA IL TRAMONTO DI BERLUSCONI E LA DISSOLUZIONE DELL’ITALIA)
*Scritto da M. Badiale - M. Bontempelli                                                                                                           Giovedì 03 Marzo 2011 21:53                    

_






_Il colpo di Stato di Berlusconi è già iniziato. Berlusconi si è trovato in questi mesi nella stessa situazione in cui si trovava Mussolini nel 1924, all'indomani dell'omicidio Matteotti, con lo scandalo e l'inizio di erosione del suo potere che ne seguì: nella situazione, cioè, di dover scegliere fra la rovina politica e personale e l'abbattimento delle regole della democrazia per l'instaurazione di un potere dispotico. Berlusconi, come Mussolini nel '24, ha scelto questa seconda strada.

 Le analogie ovviamente finiscono qui. L'esito di un colpo di Stato di Berlusconi sarebbe molto diverso da quello di Mussolini.

    Per capire questo punto, occorre riprendere ciò che abbiamo scritto in “Un tramonto pericoloso” sulla natura del blocco sociale che sostiene Berlusconi. Si tratta di un *arcipelago di feudi di potere economico, politico e criminale*: per dirla con una parola divenuta corrente, di *cricche*. Da un simile blocco sociale non può nascere un totalitarismo di Stato, ma soltanto un illegalismo dell'arbitrio, volta a volta condizionato e necessitato dai rapporti di potere tra le cricche (il totale arbitrio, infatti, non è affatto libertà, ma, come è dimostrato dalla logica hegeliana, coincide con la totale necessità). In questa situazione si manifestano due linee di forza, una a favore di Berlusconi e una contraria. 

A favore di Berlusconi giocano elementi noti a tutti: il suo *potere mediatico* in un'epoca in cui modelli mentali e comportamentali sono sempre più di origine televisiva, e la sua capacità comunicativa nei confronti di una sempre più estesa opinione pubblica involgarita. Oltre a questo, si può notare che *il suo impero economico *è esso stesso una delle cricche, anzi *la principale delle cricche*. Si tratta di una grossa realtà che genera essa stessa affari e profitti non solo per Berlusconi, ma anche per un'ampia parte del variegato mondo affaristico che lo sostiene. Ognuno dei feudi di questo arcipelago sa che il proprio destino, se Berlusconi dovesse cadere, è di cadere insieme a lui, e questo fatto induce tutti ad una certa compattezza nel sostenerlo.

 Contro Berlusconi c'è il fatto che questo stesso arcipelago, che ha in lui l'unico collante, è messo oggi in difficoltà in primo luogo dall'*impossibilità di una crescita continua della spesa clientelare-affaristico-mafiosa* quale sarebbe necessaria per alimentare l'insieme dei feudi economici che a lui fanno capo, sempre più numerosi e avidi, e in secondo luogo dalla *mancanza* al suo interno di qualsiasi tipo di *unità o solidarietà di tipo ideologico o culturale*. Il fatto che la spesa possibile è oggi inferiore a quanto necessario al sostentamento delle cricche, e il fatto che manchi una minima solidarietà, rende la compattezza del sostegno a Berlusconi meno forte di quanto possa sembrare. Di fronte alla crisi del suo potere, ciascuno calcola se sia più conveniente sostenerlo o riciclarsi con altri. Ma poiché non c'è spazio per tutti, il riciclaggio funzionerà solo per pochi, per quelli che riusciranno a cambiare casacca al momento giusto: né troppo presto, come hanno fatto i finiani che stanno tornando alla casa madre, né troppo tardi, quando ormai non ci sarà più spazio per loro.

 Per contrastare la tendenza, a lui sfavorevole, allo smottamento della sua base di sostegno,  *Berlusconi non ha altra scelta che quella di un colpo di Stato*. Non si deve però pensare ai carri armati che presidiano il parlamento e la televisione. Il colpo di Stato berlusconiano consiste nell'uso della maggioranza parlamentare per stravolgere ogni regola costituzionale.

 Questo colpo di Stato, come si è detto, *è già in corso*. Il suo primo atto è avvenuto quando Berlusconi, nell'autunno scorso, non si è più limitato a difendersi dai processi che lo riguardano evitandoli con tutti gli espedienti possibili, ma ha dichiarato passibili di punizione i magistrati che osano indagarlo. Partendo da qui ha rifiutato tutte le regole di controllo che la Costituzione prevede. Ha richiesto un voto del Parlamento per sancire che la procura di Milano non è competente a giudicare il tipo di reato da lui commesso. In questo modo ha attribuito alla Camera una decisione sulla natura giuridica di un reato commesso, che la Costituzione esclude che possa spettare all'organo legislativo. Un simile voto del Parlamento ha mirato quindi all'abolizione della divisione costituzionale dei poteri, e di conseguenza alla creazione di un potere arbitrario.







I passaggi successivi a cui Berlusconi mira per completare il colpo di Stato sono: elezioni politiche che gli assicurino una larga maggioranza, poi l'uso di questa maggioranza per farsi eleggere Presidente della Repubblica, infine la nomina da Presidente della Repubblica di giudici della Corte Costituzionale a lui obbedienti. In questo modo Berlusconi potrebbe far passare *qualsiasi legge, anche la più anticostituzionale*, senza nemmeno bisogno di un cambiamento formale della Costituzione (in parziale analogia con la Germania nazista, che come è noto non abolì mai la Costituzione di Weimar).

 In questa situazione *gli scenari possibili sono tre*: la *continuazione del governo Berlusconi *attraverso il successo del suo colpo di Stato; *elezioni anticipate* come esito di una situazione di stallo, attraverso le quali venga deciso il successo o la sconfitta del colpo di Stato; infine, la *caduta di Berlusconi* attraverso la sfiducia della maggioranza del parlamento, con conseguente formazione di un governo di transizione.

 Il primo scenario è secondo noi il meno probabile, perché crediamo che il blocco politico e parlamentare che sostiene il governo Berlusconi, sia meno solido di quanto appaia nel momento in cui scriviamo queste righe (inizio marzo 2011). La crisi economica renderà infatti necessarie scelte sempre più drastiche di riduzione della spesa pubblica anche a svantaggio del sistema delle cricche, e ciò esaspererà le loro competizioni, con effetti di sfaldamento dell'unità delle loro espressioni politiche.

 Anche il secondo scenario è secondo noi poco probabile, perché le elezioni anticipate creerebbero una prolungata situazione di instabilità che i ceti dominanti non vogliono. Gli stessi deputati, inoltre, rifuggono dall'idea di dovere di nuovo contendersi i loro comodi seggi.

 Rimane il terzo scenario, che è secondo noi il più probabile, per le ragioni stesse che rendono meno probabili gli altri due.

 La questione fondamentale che questi scenari pongono è molto semplice: le forze che intendono contrastare il sistema che ha portato l'Italia alla rovina, devono, al fine di evitare che il baratro del paese sia allarghi ancora, per prima cosa impegnarsi a far fallire il piano golpista di Berlusconi, alleandosi con chiunque lo possa contrastare, e rimandando al dopo Berlusconi ogni altra questione, oppure devono sviluppare la propria opposizione politica e sociale contro l'intero complesso dei ceti dominanti? Se si risponde che è prioritaria la caduta di Berlusconi, la conseguenza sul piano politico è quella dell'alleanza con tutte le forze non berlusconiane: il centro-sinistra, il centro-centro di Casini e Rutelli, i finiani; sul piano sociale quella di soprassedere per il momento al conflitto sociale con quella parte dei ceti dominanti che osteggia Berlusconi.

 Noi consideriamo questa strategia radicalmente sbagliata, non per amore di estremismo, perché, anzi, riterremmo positivo qualsiasi compromesso che riducesse il terreno da cui è germinato il berlusconismo, ma perché siamo convinti che le attuali forze parlamentari di opposizione a Berlusconi, e i loro referenti economici e sociali, non facciano che allargare questo terreno.

 Non si riflette mai abbastanza sul fatto che negli ultimi venti anni tutte le volte che la sinistra ha governato o condizionato il governo del paese, le elezioni successive sono state vinte da Berlusconi.

 Ci fanno perciò disperare i segnali che cominciano a venire dalle forze migliori del paese di fronte alla prospettiva di elezioni anticipate: *Paolo Flores D'Arcais* che si converte alla necessità di una grande coalizione antiberlusconiana, *Marco Travaglio* che elogia *Nichi Vendola* per avere proposto *Rosy Bindi* come candidata alternativa a Berlusconi, *Barbara Spinelli *che trova qualche aspetto positivo nella figura di *Romano Prodi*.

 Vorremmo poter ragionare su queste cose in maniera sobriamente razionale. Berlusconi è emerso come dominatore della scena politica italiana dalla melma sociale e culturale di un paese senza più speranza, senza più cultura, senza più memoria, involgarito nelle sue idee e nei suoi comportamenti. La questione fondamentale è se un governo diverso da quello di Berlusconi cominci a prosciugare questa melma, o, invece, mantenga in vita i processi degenerativi che la allargano. In questo secondo caso, anche personaggi privi della rozzezza e della cialtroneria di Berlusconi, non farebbero che *preparare il terreno *al successo, con un altro protagonista, *dello stesso colpo di Stato non riuscito a Berlusconi*.

 Ragioniamo, per capirci, su quali siano i *problemi irrisolti* che generano la* melma sociale* e culturale di cui si è detto.

 C'è il terribile problema del *lavoro senza valore*. Lavoro senza valore vuol dire che la sua remunerazione è stata ridotta a vantaggio dei profitti, delle rendite, e di fasce ristrette e privilegiate del lavoro stesso (si pensi agli scandalosi compensi di manager, divi della televisione e del cinema, calciatori di successo, professionisti di spicco). Vuol dire che è stato privato di diritti al punto da tollerare che esso produca giornalmente morti e feriti, in mancanza di serie forme di controllo e di punizione dei responsabili di queste stragi. Vuol dire che l'occupazione non è più un obiettivo della politica economica degli Stati, vuol dire persino che i lavoratori sono indifesi rispetto a vere e proprie truffe dei datori di lavoro. Se il lavoro non ha più valore e le competenze lavorative non generano più considerazione sociale, non rimane che il denaro come regolatore di rapporti e ruoli sociali: ecco una melma da cui è germinato il Berlusconismo.

 C'è il problema di una *corruzione generalizzata* che ha distrutto ogni etica collettiva. È venuto meno in tal modo il senso di un'appartenenza comunitaria che definisca in termini passabilmente oggettivi diritti e doveri: ecco un'altra melma da cui è germinato il berlusconismo.

 Il lavoro senza valore, la corruzione, la *riduzione del personale pubblico* in tutti i settori, anche i più utili, e la nuova economia globalizzata e speculativa, hanno chiuso ogni prospettiva alla gioventù italiana. O, meglio, l'hanno divisa in due settori: una minoranza di raccomandati e di figli di papà, che trova senza difficoltà posti e redditi anche in mancanza di qualsiasi competenza e merito, e una maggioranza per la quale qualunque formazione culturale e professionale non serve ad un inserimento stabile nella società lavorativa.

 Questi giovani passano da un contratto precario ad un altro, non vedono mai valorizzati i loro talenti, sono illusi con _stage _usati per ottenere da loro lavori temporanei non pagati, sono indirizzati a tirocini non pagati che in otto casi su dieci non sfociano in un lavoro regolare. Una gioventù lasciata in questo vuoto degradante è un'altra melma da cui è germinato il berlusconismo.
 C'è poi il terribile problema dell'ambiente senza tutele: si tratta dei rifiuti che ormai lo sommergono e ne minacciano la vita, si tratta degli agenti della produzione che ne inquinano l'aria, le acque e i suoli, si tratta del consumo del territorio che ne ha prodotto il dissesto idrogeologico. Questa rovina ambientale trasmette, persino fisicamente, l'immagine di uno spazio pubblico svalutato e degradato, e dello spazio privato come ambito da difendere con qualunque mezzo per potere sviluppare la propria esistenza. Ecco un'altra melma da cui è germinato il berlusconismo.

 Ci sono poi problemi altrettanto drammatici della povertà che ormai coinvolge milioni di persone, dell'immigrazione gestita in maniera demenziale, del controllo di ampi territori da parte della criminalità organizzata, di una giustizia messa nelle condizioni di non funzionare.

 Analizzando questi problemi, si potrebbe dimostrare facilmente come le forze parlamentari di opposizione a Berlusconi siano strutturalmente inadatte non diciamo a risolverli, ma neanche a cominciare ad affrontarli.

 Prima di elogiare la candidatura di Rosy Bindi ci si dovrebbe porre razionalmente il seguente quesito: un governo di centro-sinistra guidato da Rosy Bindi, ed esteso magari fino a tutta la sinistra cosiddetta radicale, riuscirebbe ad affrontare qualcuno di questi problemi? A restituire sul serio valore e dignità al lavoro? A restituire un futuro ai giovani? A tutelare l'ambiente e a ribonificarlo? E via dicendo.

 Siamo pronti a dimostrare analiticamente che questo non è possibile. Del resto in passato nessun governo di centro-sinistra ha affrontato questi problemi, e questo dovrebbe pure mettere qualche pulce nell'orecchio a coloro che invocano una coalizione parlamentare antiberlusconiana.

*Tutti i trend negativi degli ultimi venti anni* (durata sempre più lunga dei processi, allargamento delle differenze di reddito, progressione del degrado ambientale, e così via) hanno mantenuto la *stessa linea evolutiva* indipendentemente dal colore dei governi del paese. La stessa sconcertante inefficacia dell'opposizione fatta a Berlusconi da parte del centrosinistra è un indice del fatto che gli oppositori affondano le loro radici nello stesso terreno in cui le affonda Berlusconi.

*La coalizione di forze che rovescerà Berlusconi è del tutto interna alla realtà stessa che ha consentito il successo di Berlusconi. *Non c'è quindi nessuna speranza che da essa possa venire un contrasto ai processi di dissoluzione del paese. I problemi che attanagliano l'Italia non verranno neppure affrontati, i feudi criminali non verranno contrastati, e questo porterà dopo poco tempo al potere qualche altro personaggio, magari personalmente molto diverso da Berlusconi, ma a lui del tutto analogo nella funzione di protettore e collante degli interessi delle cricche. E fra questi interessi c'è in sostanza il colpo di Stato che Berlusconi sta in questi giorni tentando. Colpo di Stato, ripetiamolo, che non consiste nei carri armati per le strade o nell'invasione manu militari del Parlamento, ma nella sospensione, ad uso dei potenti, di ogni controllo di legalità e di ogni regola istituzionale, cioè nell'instaurazione dell'arbitrio dei potenti come principio fondamentale della “Costituzione materiale” del paese. Poiché il mondo delle cricche di questo ha bisogno, se non viene contrastato e sconfitto riprodurrà qualche altro personaggio che di questo bisogno si farà carico.

 Il limite principale che impedisce di cogliere il nocciolo della questione è l'incapacità di vedere come certe scelte che presentano indubbi vantaggi immediati siano però cariche di *pericoli nel medio e lungo periodo*.

 Così, quando i dirigenti della socialdemocrazia tedesca nel 1914 appoggiano la scelta della guerra lo fanno in risposta a ben precise considerazioni: da un parte una loro opposizione alla guerra avrebbe comportato una dura repressione alla quale sapevano che il partito non era pronto, dall'altra si poteva pensare che l'appoggiare la guerra avrebbe potuto portare ad una sostanziale legittimazione del movimento socialista. Si trattava di considerazioni di corto respiro, spazzate via dall'imprevisto di una guerra rivelatasi enormemente più distruttiva, di vite umane e di ricchezze, di quanto potesse essere immaginato.

 Allo stesso modo, la scelta della dirigenza del PCI nella seconda metà degli anni Venti di schierarsi senza riserve con l'Unione Sovietica e la sua direzione staliniana aveva ovviamente delle buone ragioni nell'immediato: il PCI era un partito piccolo e perseguitato in patria, l'appoggiarsi all'URSS poteva essere visto come l'unico modo di sopravvivere. Ma se questa impostazione ha pagato sul breve periodo, sul medio e lungo si è rivelata fallimentare, perché ha impedito al PCI di poter seriamente competere per il governo del paese nel periodo della guerra fredda, e ha trascinato il PCI verso la dissoluzione con la fine dell'URSS.

 Allo stesso modo, la scelta di appoggiare una eventuale “grande coalizione” antiberlusconiana avrebbe certo, per le deboli forze antisistemiche, dei vantaggi immediati: in primo luogo la cacciata di Berlusconi, che sarebbe certo una cosa positiva, in secondo luogo, forse, una momentanea possibilità di accesso ai media antiberlusconiani, che in una fase di scontro acuto, sarebbero portati a valorizzare ogni voce che fosse possibile reclutare. Ma questi vantaggi immediati sarebbero ben presto surclassati dagli effetti negativi di una simile scelta. Appiattendosi sulla “grande coalizione” antiberlusconiana le forze antisistemiche perderebbero in realtà ogni possibilità di far vivere la propria diversità, e di far generare da questa diversità, in futuro, qualche effetto politico rilevante.

 L'unica speranza di impedire il degrado sociale e civile del nostro paese sta nell'*intransigente opposizione a tutta intera la casta politica *(di destra, centro e sinistra), che tutta intera è responsabile del degrado dell'Italia, tutta intera è corrotta, *tutta intera viola la Costituzione* (a partire dall'appoggio comune alla partecipazione italiana alla guerra in Afghanistan).

 Una tale opposizione deve avere come punti di riferimento fondamentali la Costituzione della Repubblica Italiana, la difesa dei diritti e dei redditi dei lavoratori e dei ceti subalterni, un modello di economia che esca dal vincolo della crescita (una crescita che ormai è solo radicalmente distruttiva di natura e società), il rifiuto delle guerre di aggressione.

 La proposta politica da fare a tutte le forze estranee alla casta politica e che si riconoscono in questi principi, è secondo noi quella di creare un fronte unitario che sappia condurre azioni comuni e partecipare alle competizioni elettorali per portare l'opposizione dentro le istituzioni.

http://www.megachip.info/tematiche/beni-comuni/5744-per-una-politica-di-opposizione-tramonto.html


Stermi', che ne pensi?


----------



## Sterminator (4 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *PER UNA POLITICA DI OPPOSIZIONE*
> 
> * (FRA IL TRAMONTO DI BERLUSCONI E LA DISSOLUZIONE DELL’ITALIA)
> *Scritto da M. Badiale - M. Bontempelli                                                                                                           Giovedì 03 Marzo 2011 21:53
> ...


L'avevo gia' letto....per me c'ha preso....

la torta da spartire si sta assottigliando ed i cani aumentano sempre di piu'...

mo' c'e' lo scontro anche sul ministero dell'agricoltura che la Lega non credo si  fara' soffiare cosi' facilmente dai sudici...

scornatevi pure che ci godiamo lo spettacolo...

intanto un bel vaffanculo ai leghisti che hanno rotto il cazzo per non festeggiare il 17 marzo perche' non c'erano soldi da buttare ed adesso per paura dei referendum non li accorpano alle elezioni e poter risparmiare 350 milioni di neuro...

so' marci...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Marzo 2011)

be se vogliamo apriamo la nostra tv, radio o giornale. chi ci sta?


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> be se vogliamo apriamo la nostra tv, radio o giornale. chi ci sta?



... ti diamo fastidio anche qua dentro? :cooldue:


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> L'avevo gia' letto....*per me c'ha preso....
> *
> *la torta da spartire si sta assottigliando ed i cani aumentano sempre di piu'...*
> 
> ...



Mi trovo d'accordo, ottimo articolo :up:

L'acqua e' bassa e la papera non galleggia :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ti diamo fastidio anche qua dentro? :cooldue:


 se il potere è il mass media, possiamo prendere le redini nella misura in cui siamo disposti a contrastare questo potere.

volevo vedere se qualcuno era d'accordo con me e sviluppare un polo di contrasto reale.

invece vedo che tutto va benissimo. il potere che gli altri si prendono non sarà contrastato per mancanza di iniziativa alternativa


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> se il potere è il mass media, possiamo prendere le redini nella misura in cui siamo disposti a contrastare questo potere.
> 
> volevo vedere se qualcuno era d'accordo con me e sviluppare un polo di contrasto reale.
> 
> invece vedo che tutto va benissimo. il potere che gli altri si prendono non sarà contrastato per mancanza di iniziativa alternativa


Vero...
Ma Radio Tradi il mento...suona bene eh?:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (6 Marzo 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> se il potere è il mass media, possiamo prendere le redini nella misura in cui siamo disposti a contrastare questo potere.
> 
> volevo vedere se qualcuno era d'accordo con me e sviluppare un polo di contrasto reale.
> 
> invece vedo che tutto va benissimo. il potere che gli altri si prendono non sarà contrastato per mancanza di iniziativa alternativa


Se lo speaker/host/annunciatore/conduttore e' Sterminator  io ci sto :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Se lo speaker/host/annunciatore/conduttore e' Sterminator  io ci sto :mrgreen: :rotfl:


 Stermiiii!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Stermiiii!


A lui diamo la rubrica "insulti quotidiani" no?
A me invece dai qualcosa stile Chiambretti e so a posto...
Voglio la rubrica..." Corna vissute!"


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Marzo 2011)

Possiamo fare tutto. Il punto è quando si fa radio, televisione o giornale, si scopre quanto è difficile fare *informazione*.

Fin quando si raccoglie, si prende in prestito qualcosa che altri hanno formulato e si sono assunti le responsabilità di ogni frase. Dal momento che si fa di proprio pugno, la proliferazione della parola non funziona più. Anzi, il più delle volte si secca ancor prima del primo tentativo.

E' molto difficile produrre un'informazione che sia utile. Al contrario, è facilissimo criticare le parole degli altri, perché nella critica non è necessario assumersi alcuna responsabilità.

Far parte della mass media è facile quando ciascun membro si assume le sue responsabilità e cerca di farsi comprendere da un pubblico ampio, ma non è possibile per coloro che cercano in ogni occasione un motivo per criticare gli altri.

In conclusione, la produzione di reale informazione è dato dalla capacità di rendere la propria opinione un mezzo di comunicazione e non un'arma.


----------



## Mari' (8 Marzo 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Possiamo fare tutto. Il punto è quando si fa radio, televisione o giornale, si scopre quanto è difficile fare *informazione*.
> 
> Fin quando si raccoglie, si prende in prestito qualcosa che altri hanno formulato e si sono assunti le responsabilità di ogni frase. Dal momento che si fa di proprio pugno, la proliferazione della parola non funziona più. Anzi, il più delle volte si secca ancor prima del primo tentativo.
> 
> ...



Cio' non toglie che si puo' fare "divulgazione" e, scegliere gli articoli piu' interessanti, piccanti dalla carta stampata ... per ovvie ragioni si va "altrove" a pubblicale, qui in un certo senso sarebbero spregate, e si e' notato.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cio' non toglie che si puo' fare "divulgazione" e, scegliere gli articoli piu' interessanti, piccanti dalla carta stampata ... per ovvie ragioni si va "altrove" a pubblicale, qui in un certo senso sarebbero spregate, e si e' notato.


 Nella propria rete tv, radio o giornale non si può divulgare. E' un dilemma che si impara a conoscere quando si fa.

Io ho avuto una radio per 30 minuti. Mi sono reso conto quanto ridicolo era l'idea di farla con nulla in mano e niente da dire.

Tuttavia, potrò fare radio nuovamente, ma non da solo e non da trasmittente copia incolla :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (8 Marzo 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Nella propria rete tv, radio o giornale non si può divulgare. E' un dilemma che si impara a conoscere quando si fa.
> 
> Io ho avuto una radio per 30 minuti. Mi sono reso conto quanto ridicolo era l'idea di farla con nulla in mano e niente da dire.
> 
> *Tuttavia, potrò fare radio nuovamente, ma non da solo e non da trasmittente copia incolla* :mrgreen:



Te lo auguro, tanto hai gia' con chi "fare coppia"  e tutto dal vivo senza copia incolla.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Marzo 2011)

Vedi, con la divulgazione dai voce a qualcuno che l'ha già. Le mass media hanno bisogno di divulgatori, ma *i divulgatori non sono altro che replicanti*.

Se vuoi far parte dei mass media, devi produrre informazione e replicare soltanto le tue informazioni.


----------



## Mari' (8 Marzo 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Vedi, con la divulgazione dai voce a qualcuno che l'ha già. Le mass media hanno bisogno di divulgatori, ma *i divulgatori non sono altro che replicanti*.
> *
> Se vuoi far parte dei mass media*, devi produrre informazione e replicare soltanto le tue informazioni.


 io? MAI avuto queste pretese :ira: mi sono solo limitata a passare delle notizie, tutto qua. :ciao:

Spero di non aver approfittato troppo del tuo forum, se l'ho fatto  abbi la cortesia di scusarmi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Marzo 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> be se vogliamo apriamo la nostra tv, radio o giornale. chi ci sta?





Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> se il potere è il mass media, possiamo prendere le redini nella misura in cui siamo disposti a contrastare questo potere.
> 
> volevo vedere se qualcuno era d'accordo con me e sviluppare un polo di contrasto reale.
> 
> invece vedo che tutto va benissimo. il potere che gli altri si prendono non sarà contrastato per mancanza di iniziativa alternativa





Mari' ha detto:


> Se lo speaker/host/annunciatore/conduttore e' Sterminator  io ci sto :mrgreen: :rotfl:





Mari' ha detto:


> io? MAI avuto queste pretese :ira: mi sono solo limitata a passare delle notizie, tutto qua. :ciao:
> 
> Spero di non aver approfittato troppo del tuo forum, se l'ho fatto  abbi la cortesia di scusarmi.


 So che mi odierai per questa raccolta di post, ma stavamo a discutere di far parte del mass media e il titolo della discussione non parla di altro. :mrgreen:

Però, Mari', dai, non puoi crederci sul serio che si fanno notizie con la sola divulgazione? Però suona bene: radioreplica.com :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (9 Marzo 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> So che mi odierai per questa raccolta di post, ma stavamo a discutere di far parte del mass media e il titolo della discussione non parla di altro. :mrgreen:
> 
> Però, Mari', dai, non puoi crederci sul serio che si fanno notizie con la sola divulgazione? Però suona bene: radioreplica.com :rotfl:



Mio caro URZ, tu il "completino" ce l'hai gia', devi solo mandarlo in onda, in etere .


Auguroni come se piovesse :mrgreen: :rotfl: sicuramente sara' un su-cesso :carneval: :rofl: c'hai pure la parte musicale di sottofondo, (la banda) con tanto di  bandiera :risata::risata: ... evivadio :rotfl::rotfl:.


Sai una cosa,  questo copione lo conosco di gia', c'ho fatto il callo (oramai), si ripete puntualmente come un orologio sFizzero ... I am not surprise, siete come i replicanti: Vi ripetete, siete poco originali ... ed io sono fatta di pasta diversa  e quelli come me sono gia' verso l'estinzione, a me manca poco :mrgreen: :bye:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> So che mi odierai per questa raccolta di post, ma stavamo a discutere di far parte del mass media e il titolo della discussione non parla di altro. :mrgreen:
> 
> Però, Mari', dai, non puoi crederci sul serio che si fanno notizie con la sola divulgazione? Però suona bene: radioreplica.com :rotfl:


Uffa, ma quando mandi me, a parlare del forum in una tv? 
Ci terrei da morire eh?
Ma mi piacerebbe andarci con un'utente in particolare...


----------



## Mari' (9 Marzo 2011)

Quando si dice: Bucare lo schermo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quando si dice: Bucare lo schermo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:...


Chissa' perche' mi viene in mente sta foto ...boh?:mrgreen:

Ps: ce sta pure Brunetta...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (9 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Chissa' perche' mi viene in mente sta foto ...boh?:mrgreen:
> 
> Ps: ce sta pure Brunetta...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: che facciamo  facciamo chiudere anche sto 3d? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: che facciamo  facciamo chiudere anche sto 3d? :mrgreen:


Perche' te pare un capolavoro?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (9 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Perche' te pare un capolavoro?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Inizialmente si, poi ha preso una brutta piega :carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Inizialmente si, poi ha preso una brutta piega :carneval:


vabbe' mo' se raddrizza...:mrgreen:

a proposito a scossette andiamo bene laggiu', neh?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (9 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> vabbe' mo' se raddrizza...:mrgreen:
> 
> a proposito a scossette *andiamo bene laggiu'*, neh?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Come no 


LA CASTA SALVA SE STESSA

Blitz alla Camera: la maggioranza nega l'uso di intercettazioni per  Pecoraro Scanio, respinge gli atti su Lunardi e tutela Sgarbi su un  conflitto di attribuzione. Pd: “Prove generali per il salvataggio di B”


 :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (10 Marzo 2011)

Stermi', oggi tutto OK? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi', oggi tutto OK? :mrgreen:


Si'si'...anche se ieri e' stato mejo...

comunque...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quando si dice: Bucare lo schermo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:...


 Dipende con cosa :rotfl:


----------

